# Doodling



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Got bored today so did a drawing on a shoulder bone I found while Fallguy and i were at the Fessenden tourney.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

That looks awesome! :thumb:

Deano


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

nice!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow,you do any 'doodling' that is for sale?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That is sure some talent! I can't even imagine pictures that nice.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

duckp said:


> Wow,you do any 'doodling' that is for sale?


I used to back in college,but that's been awhile. A guy can always be bought though.haha


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

[quote="papapete"A guy can always be bought though.haha[/quote]

Isn't that what xdeano always says? :rollin:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I'll start the bidding at $40 bucks. seriosly............


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

When I saw this I had a whole different topic in my head!

Diddling......doodling.......


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that is really cool
you should get bored more often


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

$50.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

$60


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Kind of fun but Zogman not sure he wants to sell nor that we are supposed to be doing this on here but what the heck,$75.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

duckp said:


> Kind of fun but Zogman not sure he wants to sell nor that we are supposed to be doing this on here but what the heck,$75.


 thats only 1 coyote oke:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Wow guys, I'm flattered! I wasn't planning on selling it, but I think I could part with it. Ill finalize this on Friday at noon.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I'll bow out the bidding, however if you make more post them up. You found a market 

What is the bone from?


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

It was just a cow bone. I grabbed the other one also. I'll make another one soon. :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

How about a skull?


----------

